# Ser entretenido



## Leucosia

Hola a todos:
 ¿se puede decir que una persona es entretenida? Se habla de unos chicos que participaron al Día Internacional de Limpieza de Playas (en Chile). La pregunta es: ¿Crees que para los participantes fue un día aburrido? Y una chica ha contestado: no, los participantes fueron muy entretenidos. Para mi hay algo que no funciona, yo nunca diría así.
Gracias a todos


----------



## Agró

No, los participantes *estuvieron *muy entretenidos.


----------



## Jonno

No encaja el verbo "ser" con entretenido, se usa "estar". Yo habría dicho "los participantes estuvieron muy entretenidos".


----------



## Leucosia

¿"Estuvieron entretenidos" en el sentido de que se lo pasaron muy bien?


----------



## Agró

Leucosia said:


> ¿"Estuvieron entretenidos" en el sentido de que se lo pasaron muy bien?


Sí.
Alguien "está" entretenido cuando se lo pasa bien.
Alguien "es" entretenido cuando divierte a los demás.


----------



## Leucosia

Muchas gracias Agrò

Y muchas gracias a Jonno también


----------



## blackjack24

Agró said:


> Sí.
> Alguien "está" entretenido cuando se lo pasa bien.
> Alguien "es" entretenido cuando divierte a los demás.



No suele decirse que una persona _es_ entretenida, sino más bien un acto, un evento, una fiesta, una película, un libro (a menos que se use la voz pasiva, cuando "una persona es entretenida *por* +SUSTANTIVO). "Los niños estuvieron muy entretenidos" encaja perfectamente en lo que planteas.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, blackjack24:
No estoy de acuerdo con su parecer. Conozco a un montón de personas -y seguro que usted también- que son muy entretenidas, porque entretienen, porque responden a un carácter perfectamente descrito por el diccionario:


> *entretenido, da*.
> (Del part. de entretener).
> 1. adj. Chistoso, divertido, de genio y humor festivo y alegre.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Jonno

¿Incluso en la frase objeto de consulta? A mí no me encaja.

(Y en general, tampoco lo veo aunque el DRAE lo ponga como sinónimo de divertido. Para cosas sí, para personas no. De hecho, si vamos a la definición del verbo vemos que la idea es otra).


----------



## Lord Darktower

Leucosia said:


> Hola a todos:
> ¿se puede decir que una persona es entretenida? Sí, por lo que comenté antes
> Se habla de unos chicos que participaron al Día Internacional de Limpieza de Playas (en Chile). La pregunta es: ¿Crees que para los participantes fue un día aburrido? Y una chica ha contestado: no, los participantes estuvieron muy entretenidos.
> Gracias a todos



Una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa. No sabemos el motivo por el que los chicos *estuvieron* entretenidos pero seguro que alguno de ellos *era* entretenido. Eso ayuda.


----------



## blackjack24

Lord Darktower said:


> Hola, blackjack24:
> No estoy de acuerdo con su parecer. Conozco a un montón de personas -y seguro que usted también- que son muy entretenidas, porque entretienen, porque responden a un carácter perfectamente descrito por el diccionario:
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Entiendo que sea gramaticalmente correcto, incluso semánticamente y que esté reconocido por el DRAE, pero "_ser una persona entretenida_" no me parece un uso natural en el terreno del habla. Incluso, referido a una persona, puede incluso suponer un comentario sutilmente ofensivo. En todo caso: "*es* entretenido *estar con* él, ella".

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

No sé por qué zona vive usted puesto que no lo indica en su perfil. Por la mía, sur de España, es frecuentísimo aplicarlo a personas. Y créame que es inimaginable que alguien pudiera ofenderse si se lo dedican. Es justo lo contrario, se toma como un cumplido.

A continuación expongo un breve muestrario de la cantidad de ejemplos con expresiones que lo contemplan que pueden encontrarse en la red y forman parte de libros publicados:

“Formación amplia e interés por temas muy variados: debes ser una _*persona entretenida*_ para que la conversación te permita entrar en candidatos sumamente variados”.

“No importa a quien conozcas, siempre sigues siendo tú —esa _*persona entretenida*_, inquisitiva y con interés en lo que afecta a los demás”.

“Lo cierto es que yo le pido poco a la vida. Solo deseo pasarlo bien y hacer que los demás también lo pasen bien. Soy una _*persona entretenida*_. Puede que incluso acabéis teniéndome [*...]”.*

“A Rogelio le hacía gracia que su amigo le considerase como una _*persona entretenida*_, y que le presentase, en ocasiones, como a un bohemio gracioso, del cual se podía esperar algo, pero un tanto lejana y escépticamente”.

“Nadie, a fin de cuentas, contrataba a una dama de compañía con la esperanza de que fuera una _*persona entretenida*_ e interesante”.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí no se usa así. Las personas se entretienen o entretienen a otras, pero no son entretenidas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi parte del universo el uso es el mismísimo que explica Lord Darktower. En la frase en cuestión, entiendo que solo cabe decir que estuvieron entretenidos. Si el significado fuera el primero, debió decir "eran" y no "fueron", tal como ya se ha comentado.
Saludos


----------



## blackjack24

No sé, me sigue sonando a construcción arcaica, en la región del Mediterráneo tampoco decimos de una persona que "es entretenida" pero por lo visto se sigue usando en otras regiones. Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿Arcaico? ¿Lo *seguimos* usando? ¿Quizás por allí lo hicieron alguna vez en la historia?


----------



## blackjack24

Sí, Lord Darktower, arcaísmo como *término léxico o elemento gramatical utilizado en el pasado en la mayor parte del dominio de un idioma determinado y sólo es usado en ciertos contextos, en ciertas variantes aisladas, y que, aunque en general es entendido por los hablantes, no tiene un uso amplio en la mayoría de **[URL="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arca%C3%ADsmo"]variedades[/URL]** de la lengua.*

En mi región también seguimos usando arcaísmos como "cuasi" (casi), "bufar" (mostrar enfado, ira) o "cacho/cacha" (nalga, muslo). Curiosamente, son expresiones que han acabado convirtiéndose o en jerga o en regionalismos. Pero quizá no sea oportuno recomendarlos como "castellano estándar" que, como sabemos, no se base tanto en la RAE sino más bien en los libros de estilo de los medios de comunicación generalistas (artículos, opinión, noticias, ficción), donde no creo que se escuchara de una persona que "es entretenida" (a menos que sea entretenida _por algo_). El debate sin duda es muy estimulante.

Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Leucosia said:


> Hola a todos:
> ¿se puede decir que una persona es entretenida? Se habla de unos chicos que participaron al Día Internacional de Limpieza de Playas (en Chile). La pregunta es: ¿Crees que para los participantes fue un día aburrido? Y una chica ha contestado: no, los participantes fueron muy entretenidos. Para mi hay algo que no funciona, yo nunca diría así.
> Gracias a todos


Los participantes pueden ser aburridos y pueden ser divertidos.
 Y pueden estar muy aburridos o pueden estar muy divertidos. 
Un participante divertido es un participante entretenido, y puede estar divertido y ser divertido.
*
entretener**.*
* 3.* tr. Divertir, recrear el ánimo de alguien.

* 6.* prnl. Divertirse jugando, leyendo, etc.
 MORF. conjug. c.  tener.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

*
entretener*


distraer, divertir, agradar, amenizar, animar, recrear, alegrar, deleitar, aliviar
Antónimos: aburrir, cansar

http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/entretener


----------



## jorgema

En el párrafo que se comenta a mí también me suena mal ese _"fueron muy entretenidos"_. En ese caso habría dicho yo _"estuvieron muy entretenidos"_. Ahora, en cuanto a que una persona *sea* entretenida en el sentido de ser divertida, graciosa, chistosa, debo decir que es un uso de lo más normal y corriente por mi zona. Y por lo que se lee en el hilo, no parece que sea un uso arcaico ni que se limite a variantes aisladas.


----------



## Lord Darktower

blackjack24 said:


> Sí, Lord Darktower, arcaísmo como *término léxico o elemento gramatical utilizado en el pasado en la mayor parte del dominio de un idioma determinado y sólo es usado en ciertos contextos, en ciertas variantes aisladas, y que, aunque en general es entendido por los hablantes, no tiene un uso amplio en la mayoría de **variedades**de la lengua.*
> 
> En mi región también seguimos usando arcaísmos como "cuasi" (casi), "bufar" (mostrar enfado, ira) o "cacho/cacha" (nalga, muslo). Curiosamente, son expresiones que han acabado convirtiéndose o en jerga o en regionalismos. Pero quizá no sea oportuno recomendarlos como "castellano estándar" que, como sabemos, no se base tanto en la RAE sino más bien en los libros de estilo de los medios de comunicación generalistas (artículos, opinión, noticias, ficción), donde no creo que se escuchara de una persona que "es entretenida" (a menos que sea entretenida _por algo_). El debate sin duda es muy estimulante.
> 
> Saludos.


Ya sé lo que significa arcaísmo, pero lo que no sé es en qué se basa usted en decir que aplicar _entretenido_ a personas lo es.
El diccionario de la RAE lo recoge sin citar esa característica y he aportado algunos ejemplos de los muchos en los que autores actuales y de todo sitio lo aplican. ¿Tiene usted algo en qué basarse, aparte de su experiencia personal en el ámbito lingüístico en el que se mueve, para opinar así?
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

blackjack24 said:


> No sé, me sigue sonando a construcción arcaica, en la región del Mediterráneo tampoco decimos de una persona que "es entretenida" pero por lo visto se sigue usando en otras regiones. Saludos


Soy, posiblemente, de la misma provincia mediterránea que usted, aunque de pueblos distintos, y le puedo asegurar que el significado de _entretenido_ que conoce el Sr. Torre Oscura es el mismo que yo mismamente conozco.


----------



## Neo1961

Aunque es correcto, a mí me parece una expresión bastante extraña y creo que nunca la emplearía.


----------



## Ludaico

Neo1961 said:


> Aunque es correcto, a mí me parece una expresión bastante extraña y creo que nunca la emplearía.



Normal, teniendo en cuenta que tenemos el Atlántico mediante.


----------



## Maggydch

Viví gran parte de mi juventud en Chile. Recuerdo que usábamos el adjetivo 'entretenido' para calificar positivamente cualquier cosa, situación, evento y lo que fuera. Se usaba con frecuencia como comentario del que escuchaba el relato de otro. 
Lo de "los participantes fueron muy entretenidos" me suena a error de audio. Je!


----------



## Lord Darktower

Claro:

"Necesita sobretodo una persona muy alegre, que lo distraiga, una _*persona entretenida*_, de carácter jovial. Sólo tienes que escribirle una carta. En cuanto la lea, se va a enamorar perdidamente de ti. Se casará al punto". 

_Neruda en Valparaíso_
Sara Vial 
*1983


*Y Sara Vial es chilena.


----------



## Ludaico

En España, no solo es conocido por el sur y el levante peninsulares este término con el significado de que estamos hablando. Ya una gallega de prestigio (todo lo que inventaba pasaba al DRAE), escribía cosas como esta en el siglo XIX:


> […] ¡Ay, Miranda! usted es mi ángel salvador. Si no hay otro medio de lograrlo, nos escapamos usted y yo una noche... un rapto... hay que hacer como en las novelas... traerá usted un corcel, me subiré a la grupa, y, ¡hala!, que nos pillen... encerramos con llave primero a Perico y a Lucía, y allí se quedan haciendo penitencia... ¿eh? ¿Qué le parece a usted? Cuando llegaron ante la verja del chalet, cuyos mecheros de gas brillaban ya entre la sombra de los árboles, Miranda dijo para sí: - Ésta es más *entretenida* que mi mujer. Al menos dice algo, aunque sean tonterías, y está de buen humor, a pesar de que tiene medio pulmón sabe Dios cómo[…](Emilia Pardo Bazán. _Un viaje de novios_. 1881.)



También en Uruguay se escribían cosas como esta:


> […]Debe ser magnífico trabajar siempre con caras nuevas, hablar libremente con un tipo que hoy llega, pide un café, y nunca más volverá por aquí. La gente es formidable, *entretenida*, potencial. Debe ser fabuloso trabajar con la gente en vez de trabajar con números, con libros, con planillas[…]
> (Mario Benedetti. _La tregua_. Uruguay, 1960.)



REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [23-5-2013]


----------



## Sersol

*Ser entretenido*.
Debe ser otra expresión que se usa de manera distinta en las regiones del mundo hispanohablante. Incluso en la misma península española no vemos unanimidad. El DRAE es necesariamente sintético, no incluye todas las acepciones y en algunos casos tampoco en el orden más representativo. Lo que es arcaísmo en una región puede estar plenamente vigente en otra. 
En México, y no puedo generalizar, no es lo mismo *ser entretenido* que *estar entretenido*. Existe una industria del *entretenimiento *y hay quienes se *entretienen, *es decir, "pierden el tiempo", para no llegar puntualmente. Una película puede ser _entretenida _por decir divertida, pero se usa poco para definir personas. Aunque no es raro calificar a alguien que es lento para trabajar o se distrae con facilidad, como un _entretenido_.
Seguramente los chico de Chile estuvieron entretenidos limpiando las playas. Entiendo así que estuvieron ocupados y quizá divertidos, pero solamente diría que *fueron entretenidos* si al mismo tiempo les contaban historias graciosas.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Leucosia

Como estamos hablando de una expresión utilizada por una chica italiana que está aprendiendo español, yo quería saber si se trata de una expresión común, si en el español estándard (no regional) existe o si a un hablante le resultaría rara o utilizada de manera inapropiada. De hecho la chica quería decir que la gente se lo pasó muy bien. Para resumir: con el significado que quería darle la chica, abría tenido que utilizar "estuvieron entrentenidos"... ¿De acuerdo?
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Jonno

El problema es que no existe eso que llamas "español estándar". A mí me resulta raro (y soy bastante estándar ) y no lo usaría nunca, pero a otros les resulta natural y lo usan a diario.


----------



## Leucosia

Tienes razón Jonno, no existe el español estándard así como no existe el inglés estándard (lo siento, no tenía que utilizar aquella palabra ), pero la pregunta es: ¿Qué tengo que hacer? ¿Corregir esta expresión? ¿Dirle a la chica que en algunas partes se utiliza y en otras no? La mayoría de vosotros ha dicho que le resulta raro... ¿no? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?


----------



## blackjack24

Leucosia said:


> Tienes razón Jonno, no existe el español estándard así como no existe el inglés estándard (lo siento, no tenía que utilizar aquella palabra ), pero la pregunta es: ¿Qué tengo que hacer? ¿Corregir esta expresión? ¿Dirle a la chica que en algunas partes se utiliza y en otras no? La mayoría de vosotros ha dicho que le resulta raro... ¿no? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?



Si quieres decir que las personas pasaron un buen rato, sin duda es "estuvieron entretenidas/os" o "se entretuvieron mucho". El caso del uso "ser" con "entretenido" tiene un matiz diferente que es académicamente correcto (Lord y Ludaico han dado muchos ejemplos en el hilo) pero según las regiones, como ha comentado mucha gente, se utiliza o no.


----------



## Maggydch

¡Qué discusión más entretenida! 
¡Qué muchachos tan entretenidos!
pero..." Ellos fueron entretenidos" ni siquiera como pasiva se usaría en el lenguaje oral en Chile. Diríamos " los entretuvieron".


----------



## Ludaico

De repente me acordé de otra acepción de este término (¡cuidado con ella!), si es en femenino.



> *entretenida**.*
> (Del fr. _entretenue_).
> *1.* f. Querida a la que su amante sufraga los gastos.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> De repente me acordé de otra acepción de este término (¡cuidado con ella!), si es en femenino.



Tienes razón. Según una versión de_ La dama de las camelias, _Margarita Gautier fue una _entretenida;_ aunque según otras, no fue más que una cortesana. Y esto, me parece, en forma algo eufemística.


----------

